# Men, how do you feel about........



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

How many of you, who are online dating sites, see the 'same type' of profile same 'type' of reply, over and over?


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

A large amount of women don't really fill out their profiles they just count on their pictures to bring in the dates. I don't contact these women. 

Another large portion of ladies have evidently had bad experiences and rail on and on about how they want a real relationship not just a hook up. Still not much if anything about themselves so again, I do not contact these women either.

About a quarter of the women actually seem to be looking for someone to date. Because I don't send messages unless the woman seems to be really putting in a genuine effort. I do find most women skeptical of my genuineness at first but either they decide I'm being honest, or pretend at least, or they don't and they stop replying.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A large amount of women don't post pics of themselves/
A large amount of women post older pics of themselves. Some in black and white
A large amount of women don't fill out their profiles
A large amount of women ARE LARGE lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

pairofthrees said:


> A large amount of women don't really fill out their profiles they just count on their pictures to bring in the dates. I don't contact these women.
> 
> Another large portion of ladies have evidently had bad experiences and rail on and on about how they want a real relationship not just a hook up. Still not much if anything about themselves so again, I do not contact these women either.
> 
> About a quarter of the women actually seem to be looking for someone to date. Because I don't send messages unless the woman seems to be really putting in a genuine effort. I do find most women skeptical of my genuineness at first but either they decide I'm being honest, or pretend at least, or they don't and they stop replying.


Funny, the men's profiles are the exact same and I've had nearly identical experiences. Online dating is a joke.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've met several women online which led to meetings and for the most part continued friendships of varying degrees. No hookups were involved. We met and had fun together. For one reason or another, long term was not meant to be. I've also had ongoing conversations with a few that I never met. Overall all were good experiences. I made some good friends, learned some interesting things about myself and others and would do it again if I hadn't met bodega.

I gravitated to those with more complete profiles. The most intriguing did not post a picture. When she did send me one, she was a knock out.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

In a way. I'm not sure I would term it type, but there are common attributes/behaviors.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

there is one skank in my area that has used 4 different usernames.lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, Wolf, there are plenty of men that do the same thing... One guy even had the nerve -after I had declined a meeting from his first contact - to contact me under two of his other pseudonyms asking for a date. I have to confess that at least he got points for persistence, and it did make me grin a little, but it didn't change my mind.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I know not all of them are bad, but it did make me appreciate the classy women on here.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I know not all of them are bad, but it did make me appreciate the classy women on here.


A Thousand "Good Man" points for you!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

From a female perspective, what I see is a lot of the same: most profiles say the same thing, just re arrange the words.

I was curious what the men saw.

I have look at female profiles in the same age bracket I look at men (45-55) and I see a lot of selfies, chest up; lots of cleavage, and most profiles say the same thing, just re arrange the words. No creativity, no depth.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Did you see mine yet? Did it look OK?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I sent you a message?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

S


nehimama said:


> A Thousand "Good Man" points for you!


Points or no points, it's true. From how the women post here. And the few I have had contact with through PM'S, They have all been cordial and nice with no sexual innuendo, otherwise than Roadless just kidding :nana:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I sent you a message?


I didn't get it Baby.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

On POF?
Just resent. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> S
> Points or no points, it's true. From how the women post here. And the few I have had contact with through PM'S, They have all been cordial and nice with no sexual innuendo, otherwise than Roadless just kidding :nana:


Tattletale.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You have to let me know these things so I know it's our private stuff lol


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Many years ago when I guest viewed some of the online dating sites, I found that the folks participating did indeed post form letter sounding profiles and that in itself left me decided not to pay to participate on those sites as a subscribed member and instead use the guest view by zip code aspect to view some posted pictures not so much to view information of the women posting and partially guest viewable, I concentrated more on viewing the backgrounds of pictures they posted that were taken in social venues of the zip code I had selected as my search criteria for viewing as a guest.

Very often I found that women who posted pictures of themselves would have in the background banners, signage or waitresses wearing business name shirts promoting the venue where the posting woman had the picture taken.

If I noticed enough photo background elements to adequately identify the venue and felt comfortable venturing into it myself, I would make a trip to the establishment to spend an evening or more to get to know the staff and patrons sort of en masse and many times was able to become a part of one of the singles real world networks that I first noticed as background clutter in some guest viewable posted picture at no cost to subscribe.

Generally whatever club or social outlet I was able to identify in the zip code of my choice and started visiting, within two to three weeks of outings to it, I found new friends and some first dates as I re-entered the singles social network of my choice.

I think twice I actually got to be friends with women who were in the foreground of guest viewable pictures of billiard game /night club venues I remembered from my previous singles era before my divorce, or at least the real life women I met looked very much like the women in the pictures I had looked at while primarily looking "over their shoulders" at the place they took their profile picture at.

I guest viewed at no cost various dating sites from 2002 to 2006 in zip codes ranging from within 100 miles of where I lived to some 1500 miles away in areas where my work had taken me 15 years before.

During that time of getting ideas of where I would feel most comfortable re-inserting myself into the singles social environment, I experienced successful failures as I found the backgrounds not to my tastes however I also established 4 or 5 real life network opportunities for myself and found seven women whom I dated during those four years and a decade later I am still real world friends with two of the women I met back then and their current husbands.

Even in the zip codes where I identified a real world venue but saw no dating develop , I established friendships with folks I shot pool or played video games with while enjoying a night out in a zip code where I did not feel totally out of place.

Regardless how one chooses to collect and utilize internet posted data in pursuit of real life social experiences, ultimately there is no experience until you actually insert yourself into a real world environment and it is in your best interest to evaluate the real world environments you choose as best you can and develop your networks in the real world slowly and steadily to ensure your safety.

Nobody wants to end up like that woman in the news a few years back who apparently travelled across three or four states seat belted in the passenger seat of the guy's car she met online and the authorities didn't know in which state he killed and field dressed her in.

That sort of psycho thing doesn't only happen to women using the internet in hopes of finding a date. Over the years the papers have had reports of men who found themselves as victims also.

I worked with a kid (20 years old) who "met" an Australian woman on a singles dating site, fell in love, quit his job . surrendered his apartment and went to Sydney.

When he got there he found himself dating a transvestite, homeless and broke and we at work ended up taking up a collection to get him back to the States a couple weeks later.

So however you choose to try to insert yourself into the real world singles social network, exercise adequate caution and never put yourself and all you own in total jeopardy as you venture back into the real life singles social scene of your choice.

Real life is dangerous enough on its own without the elements of wanting the perfect dream and internet blindness mixed into the picture.

Before you look around the world or country, try looking within 50 miles of home first and keep in mind thatreal life only happens in the real world.


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

I think most are all basically the same. They start out saying what they like, are like or what they like to do. Then get on to what they are looking for. Some are short and sweet and others are like a grocery list. I'm not sure what other way there would be. Like trying to invent a new way to sell a used car. I have seen a couple different, one wrote a whole page on the meaning of life. Another was a poet. Have no idea if they were any more successful.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmerJoe said:


> I think most are all basically the same. They start out saying what they like, are like or what they like to do. Then get on to what they are looking for. Some are short and sweet and others are like a grocery list. I'm not sure what other way there would be. Like trying to invent a new way to sell a used car. I have seen a couple different, one wrote a whole page on the meaning of life. Another was a poet. Have no idea if they were any more successful.


I saw one profile that held a whole lot of puns. I love word games so I broke my own rule and contacted him first. He turned out to be a total delight. We had a few really fun dates and still keep in touch periodically.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I JUST did the same thing.
He did not respond.....my profile says "no druggies" and his profile is clear that he's a pot head......

But his profile was great! Best one I have seen thus far.......


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This pothead went to Food Truck Friday last night last night and was listening to live music when this lady started talking with me. She was cute and it felt nice to get out and off the mountain but all I could think about was... She smelled like cigarettes and it was turning my stomach.

So, to each their own.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I like the smell of Cigarettes in the morning..along with my Coffee.
Some can be rather creative...while stoned, maybe that was it Laura.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I was surprised Wolf when I noticed on your profile you smoked, you should quit before they kill you.

I've had two cups of coffee since March 9th, it's a drug just like any other. Each time I time I drank it I was wired all day, I'm glad I gave it up also.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I like the smell of Cigarettes in the morning..along with my Coffee.
> Some can be rather creative...while stoned, maybe that was it Laura.


I will send you a link to his profile........it's that good.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I was surprised Wolf when I noticed on your profile you smoked, you should quit before they kill you.


Kill me ? Like that's a bad thing or something..lol After what I have been through, the only thing that's gonna kill Wolf...is Wolf...or the natural process.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That's what I'm saying, Stop Killing Yourself. Your boys and their families are gonna want you around. And, don't kid yourself, they really do stink.

Either you wanna die, you're ignorant or you're weak, there's no other reason to smoke.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oneraddad,

Everyone weighs the choices of their own lives and enjoy the ones they like regardless if their choice ultimately will accelerate their exit from this world.

Take for example the eight or so pot smokers I have known since high school who died from cancer in their late 40s/early 50s. Two of them lost their voice boxes to cancer yet still smoke their pot through their breathing holes in their necks.

At the same time over the years I always sat upwind of them so I didn't have to smell them at field parties and enjoyed my bourbon and beer as I pickled my liver a little bit at a time.

We all have our personal vice of choice. As long as we can legally enjoy it and not invade the space of others with a bit of mutual respect, everyone can enjoy themselves as much as possible.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm weak....darn things have had me for years.....I do think they stink ...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Shrek said:


> Oneraddad,
> 
> Everyone weighs the choices of their own lives and enjoy the ones they like regardless if their choice ultimately will accelerate their exit from this world.
> 
> ...



I've only smoked pot 2-3 times in a year and a half and instead use a vape pen so I don't inhale smoke any longer. Besides the links I found said it don't cause cancer anyways. Everybody knows cigarettes are bad for you so why do them ?

I'm trying to be healthy and haven't had alcohol for around a dozen years either.







http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/news/20060523/pot-smoking-not-linked-to-lung-cancer

http://www.hightimes.com/read/study-smoking-marijuana-does-not-lead-lung-cancer


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son smoked but I ragged at him so much he's using some kind of inhaler now and it's working. I want him to outlive me. for some reason I never started smoking but my sister did. I do like my wine with my evening meal though. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My vice is caffeine. I always come back to it.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

We all pick our own poison. I quit smoking in 1980. I don't regret it, but it was my stress relief. So after that I ate "comfort food" to treat my stress... You can imagine how well that worked out. After being diagnosed as a diabetic several years ago I was unable to indulge in many carbohydrates, so there went that comfort. I have had to learn to deal with my stressors but that doesn't make it any easier. I do take the occasional glass of wine.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> How many of you, who are online dating sites, see the 'same type' of profile same 'type' of reply, over and over?


Seems I am coming across a few male profiles that address this very question; so I would say that it's not just me imaging things, but it's really happening!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Seems I am coming across a few male profiles that address this very question; so I would say that it's not just me imaging things, but it's really happening!


 Of course many profiles of both genders read as form letter type on subscription sites and high volume free sites. Just look at how many come to this site before going to those other sites asking what a group thinks they should put in their profile elsewhere.

If a number of folks ask the same groups for advice or to outright dictate a good profile, it is only logical that you will end up with many "insert your name here" extremely similar almost form letter profiles.

The internet simply makes it more noticeable than in the 1970s when unfortunate singles passed their little love connection check box questionnaire with the red heart decorations around the break room at their place of work or wherever their small circle of real world friends congregated and asked them to best describe them to make their computer punch card made from their questionnaire accompanied by the $5 or $10 processing fee to get the most results as the IBM sorter shuffled the punch cards into the collation slots.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Remember when you offered ST to check out your profile ? I've visited twice now.




oneraddad said:


> I was surprised Wolf when I noticed on your profile you smoked, you should quit before they kill you.
> 
> I've had two cups of coffee since March 9th, it's a drug just like any other. Each time I time I drank it I was wired all day, I'm glad I gave it up also.


This don't sound very positive or happy.




WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Kill me ? Like that's a bad thing or something..lol After what I have been through, the only thing that's gonna kill Wolf...is Wolf...or the natural process.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I am a spirit inside a disposable body. My body will stay, but I will live on. 
So to me it is very positive. What's the deal, twice now you have chosen to make a contradiction of something that I posted, is there a problem?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It seems you had a problem with me checking out your profile then tried to insult me with your happy positive attitude. My glass is always half full and my attitude is very positive, I'm just who I wanna be.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I am a spirit inside a disposable body. My body will stay, but I will live on.
> So to me it is very positive. What's the deal, twice now you have chosen to make a contradiction of something that I posted, is there a problem?


Baby, you are not alone......seems to be a pattern that is permitted.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Either one of you guys who thinks you never said anything snarky, snippy, or just plain ugly yourselves, I'd be glad to spend a little time and link some of your posts. After all, if it's OK for you, it's gotta be OK for everybody else.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's some help clem



oneraddad said:


> That's what I'm saying, Stop Killing Yourself. Your boys and their families are gonna want you around. And, don't kid yourself, they really do stink.
> 
> Either you wanna die,* you're ignorant or you're weak*, there's no other reason to smoke.





oneraddad said:


> Remember when you offered ST to check out your profile ? I've visited twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I am a spirit inside a disposable body. My body will stay, but I will live on.
> So to me it is very positive. What's the deal, twice now you have chosen to make a contradiction of something that I posted, is there a problem?





oneraddad said:


> *It seems you had a problem with me checking out your profile then tried to insult me with your happy positive attitude.* My glass is always half full and my attitude is very positive, I'm just who I wanna be.





Clem said:


> Either one of you guys who thinks you never said anything snarky, snippy, or just plain ugly yourselves, I'd be glad to spend a little time and link some of your posts. After all, if it's OK for you, it's gotta be OK for everybody else.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Baby, you are not alone......seems to be a pattern that is permitted.


Oh baby baby lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I do call out but not very often, well I do get after bill, but I like him in a strange way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OH NO. Wolfie likes me in a STRANGE way. lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

To clarify, Bill, you're like that strange uncle no one else in the family likes. But for the most part I can just shake my head and smile over what you post.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure, lotsa folks in THIS family like strange uncle Bill


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Could be worse, you could be Uncle Kadiddlehopper.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]R3Jlxm9aX3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sure, lotsa folks in THIS family like strange uncle Bill


That's STRANGLE, Bill.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol. Kadiddleliddle?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> It seems you had a problem with me checking out your profile then tried to insult me with your happy positive attitude. My glass is always half full and my attitude is very positive, I'm just who I wanna be.


I didn't have a problem with you checking my profile, the problem was with your intentions, which were made obvious to prove a contradiction you wanted. If you felt insulted, that was judgement coming back on yourself, it wasn't my intention.
Have a Happy!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I didn't have a problem with you checking my profile, the problem was with your intentions, which were made obvious to prove a contradiction you wanted. If you felt insulted, that was judgement coming back on yourself, it wasn't my intention.
> Have a Happy!



I'm a straight shooter and don't lie.

I went there to see what you and Roadless were talking about. I didn't know what Cancer and Moonchild meant and I was curious.

Then I noticed your age requirments and thought you are one of those guys Laura rags on all the time.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

OK point taken.. I don't think I've done anything to ever get on her bad side.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> OK point taken.. I don't think I've done anything to ever get on her bad side.



You haven't, you just got caught in her broad brush. 

Most men are not idiots or cheaters, and most of the youth of today are not lazy with bad manners. And most definitely 90% of all women are not back stabbing, gossiping, poop sacks.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh, come on guys. Laura was just feeling irritated and reacted by putting her feelings where (frankly) it doesn't matter all that much. I sometimes feel like doing the same. Particularly when I get sent pictures that fall under the "inappropriate content" banner. Which happens a LOT to women. 

We also get messages that suggest that if we get taken to lunch (or even a cup of coffee) we "owe" the kind gentleman a favor or three. Why I got there early and bought my own. 

I am sure that she knows that all the ladies on here have her back. And nary a knife in sight.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Personally I always have my Cold Steel knife in my possession...yes, even on dates


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

RideBarefoot said:


> Personally I always have my Cold Steel knife in my possession...yes, even on dates


My profile has a photo of me at "family day" for 4-H shooting a shotgun....so I think that's a big enough hint; I'm not fearful of a weapon!!

I probably could find 100 posts on here where I say "I love men, they are my favorite flavor". 
You can find and equal amount of posts where I say "I know all men are not cheaters / liars....I believe there are good men out there".

And maybe there are folks out there that like to be lied to and cheated on....I haven't met one, but to each his own I suppose.....

There are a handful that just love to preach this forgiveness, and bla bla bla but they are the first ones to dig up a 100 year old post, or creep around and see if they can find a contridiction then 'expose it'......
More power to ya! I have better things to do. You're not on my radar of give a snot.

I personally love to do trim work.
The small brush, that requires a steady hand (as I do not tape off).
I use Behr paint from Home Depot because it clings to the brush, and goes on thick and evenly. 
I am willing to pay the extra for the quality!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh the Metaphors lol...I need to start drinking again..lol


----------

